# Eclipse stürzt aller 2 Minuten ab



## raffi (25. Jun 2009)

Hallo, arbeite derzeit mit folgendem Eclipse: 
Eclipse SDK

Version: 3.4.2
Build id: M20090211-1700

Das ganze Programm stürzt bei mir aller 1 - 2 Minuten ab und ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Ich benutze Vista Business 64Bit und habe die Eclipse Exe auf dem Desktop in "eclipse1.exe" umbenannt und an das Ziel den Pfad zur java-Datei angegeben, sonst hat es nicht funktioniert. Ob es daran liegt weis ich natürlich nicht, aber so ging es zumindets mal eine Zeit lang ohne Probleme. In der log steht zum letzten Absturz folgendes:
EDIT: Habe während ich diesen post geschrieben habe Eclipse offen gehabt und demzufolge nichts gemacht, bis jetzt ist es nicht abgestürzt. Es scheint also nur beim Benutzen Probleme zu machen.
_
!SESSION 2009-06-25 15:44:00.144 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20090211-1700
java.version=1.6.0_12
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86_64, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86_64

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.filesystem 1 1 2009-06-25 15:44:05.355
!MESSAGE Could not load library: localfile_1_0_0.dll.  This library provides platform-specific optimizations for certain file system operations.  This library is not present on all platforms, so this may not be an error.  The resources plug-in will safely fall back to using java.io.File functionality.
!STACK 0
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no localfile_1_0_0 in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1709)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFileNatives.<clinit>(LocalFileNatives.java:32)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.filesystem.local.LocalFile.fetchInfo(LocalFile.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.core.filesystem.provider.FileStore.fetchInfo(FileStore.java:277)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.localstore.FileSystemResourceManager.read(FileSystemResourceManager.java:708)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:797)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restoreMetaInfo(SaveManager.java:777)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.restore(SaveManager.java:663)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.SaveManager.startup(SaveManager.java:1326)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.startup(Workspace.java:1953)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.resources.Workspace.open(Workspace.java:1716)
	at org.eclipse.core.resources.ResourcesPlugin.start(ResourcesPlugin.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:1009)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:370)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:399)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:387)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:252)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:320)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:114)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:549)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:504)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1236)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1212)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor 4 0 2009-06-25 15:44:07.164
!MESSAGE The 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui.internal.hyperlink.script.JSPJavaHyperlinkDetector' extension from plug-in 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui' to the 'org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor.hyperlinkDetectors' extension point will be ignored because it contains invalid attributes.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor 4 0 2009-06-25 15:44:07.164
!MESSAGE The 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui.internal.hyperlink.script.event.JSPJavaHyperlinkDetector' extension from plug-in 'org.eclipse.wst.jsdt.web.ui' to the 'org.eclipse.ui.workbench.texteditor.hyperlinkDetectors' extension point will be ignored because it contains invalid attributes.
!SESSION Thu Jun 25 15:45:47 CEST 2009 -----------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.launcher 4 0 2009-06-25 15:45:47.909
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space


_

Ich hoffe mir kann irgendwie geholfen werden, da es doch ganz schön nervt, vor allem weil ich gerade dabei bin etwas zu programmieren...

mfg


----------



## madboy (25. Jun 2009)

Versuch mal, eclipse über eine Batchdatei oder über die Kommandozeile zu starten und dabei das Argument "-XX:MaxPermSize=256m" anzugeben. Sollte helfen.
Ansonsten: Suchmaschine der Wahl anwerfen zur letzten geposteten log-Zeile ("java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: PermGen space")


----------



## Vayu (26. Jun 2009)

sowas hier 



> --launcher.XXMaxPermSize
> 256m
> -vmargs
> -Xms40m
> -Xmx256m



sollte aber schon in der eclipse.ini stehen.

ich würds da wohl eher mal höher drehen als den standardwert. sprich auf 512 oder 1024


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2009)

256 MiB Permanent Generation sollten mehr als genug sein, höher würde ich nicht gehen.


----------

